# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Άλλη] zanussi aquacycle 600 fa 605

## σιαγιοργε

Στο πλυντήριο zanussi aquacycle 600 fa 605 αρχικά τις περισσότερες φορές δεν έχει δύναμη να γυρίσει ο κάδος κατά την πλύση τα ρούχα (δεν φορτώνετε με πολλά). Ακόμα κατά το στύψιμο ο κάδος χοροπηδάει και κάνει κραδασμούς. Είναι αρχικά τα αμορτισέρ του κάδου σίγουρα. Να δω και για ρουλεμάν?

----------


## andreasp

Να δεις μονο για ρουλεμαν και να αφησεις τα αμορτισερ στην ησυχια τους.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## tipos

Από τα λεγόμενά σου το πλυντήριο χρειάζεται πιθανότατα ένα πυκνωτή για το γύρισμα του κάδου και ένα ζευγάρι αμορτισέρ για τον κραδασμό.

----------


## σιαγιοργε

τα αμορτισέρ ναι άλλα πυκνωτή για πιο λόγο ? δεν έχει σχέση  για όταν βραχυκυκλώνει?

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> τα αμορτισέρ ναι άλλα πυκνωτή για πιο λόγο ? δεν έχει σχέση  για όταν βραχυκυκλώνει?


Αφού αναφέρεις ότι δεν υπάρχει δύναμη για να γυρίσει ο κάδος , ο πυκνωτής χρειάζεται για αυξηθεί η διέγερση του μοτέρ και να γυρίσει κανονικά ο κάδος γιαυτο στο αναφέρει ο tipos

Στάλθηκε από το FS8032 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> τα αμορτισέρ ναι άλλα πυκνωτή για πιο λόγο ? δεν έχει σχέση  για όταν βραχυκυκλώνει?


Πρώτα τον πυκνωτή θα αλλάξεις και αφού τον αλλάξεις αν συνεχίζει να τραντάζεται θα αλλάξεις και τα αμορτισέρ , Εξηγώ .
Στα απλά πλυντήρια που δεν έχουν μοτέρ με καρβουνάκια , τα μοτέρ με πυκνωτή είναι φτιαγμένα να γυρίζουν με σταθερές στροφές στις αργές στροφές , επίσης σταθερές και στις γρήγορες στο στύψιμο .

Από τον κατασκευαστή αυτό το φροντίζει πάντα όταν θα έρθει η ώρα του στυψίματος πιο μπροστά οι αργές στροφές θα γυρίζουν με την ίδια φορά περιστροφής πριν να πάρουν άμεσα και οι γρήγορες στροφές στυψίματος επίσης με την ίδια φορά , αυτό βοηθάει στις γρήγορες στροφές να ξεκινήσουν ομαλά και να μην τρανταχτεί ο κάδος .

Αν τώρα δεν έχεις στροφές στην αργή περιστροφή της κίνησης του κάδου και κατευθείαν πάνε να ξεκινήσουν οι γρήγορες στροφές για το στύψιμο , αυτό θα τραντάξει άτσαλα τον κάδο . Δοκίμασε το και ανάλογα μπορεί να μην χρειαστεί αμορτισέρ

Γιατί αναφέρεις "να δεις για τα ρουλεμάν"?  εσύ είσαι παρόν στον τόπο και δεν μπορείς να ακούσεις έστω στις αργές στροφές αν πιθανά πάσχει από ρουλεμάν? αυτό όλοι το καταλαβαίνουν αμέσως με τον τρόπο που δούλευε πριν και πώς δουλεύει σε ήχους μετά (εκτός το τράνταγμα ) .

----------


## σιαγιοργε

ευχάριστο πολύ όλους για της συμβουλές σας. Από ότι το βλέπω με άδειο κάδο δουλεύει χωρίς πρόβλημα . Ποιο είναι το κόστος ενός πυκνωτή ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Από ότι το βλέπω με άδειο κάδο δουλεύει χωρίς πρόβλημα .


Σαν να λέμε το ποδήλατο δουλεύει μια χαρά στην κατηφόρα .... με τα ρούχα φορτίο τι γίνεται ? 



> κόστος ενός πυκνωτή ?


 5 ευρώ πάνω κάτω.

----------


## σιαγιοργε

όταν βάζω ρούχα π.χ. ( 1 τζιν και 4 μακό μπλούζες ) ή ( 3 πετσέτες μεγάλες ) στο πρόγραμμα B ,C δυσκολεύετε να γυρισει τα ρούχα και κύριος από τα δεξιά. Όταν φτάνει να κάνει στύψιμο ανάμεσα στα ξεβγάλματα και στο F το τελικό στύψιμο της περισσότερες φορές χοροπηδάει ο κάδος και χτυπάει στα τοιχώματα . Στα άλλα τα προγράμματα για ευαίσθητα δεν έχουν στύψιμο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μπορεί να θέλει και αμορτισέρ , αλλά καλό είναι πρώτα να το δεις να δουλεύει με την πλήρη ισχύ στις αργές στροφές . Εάν δεν μπορείς να κάνεις με ασφάλεια την διαδικασία με τον έλεγχο του πυκνωτή άσε να το δουν ειδικοί  . Φαντάσου να αλλάξεις αμορτισέρ εκ τον προτέρων / και αργότερα να διαπιστώσεις π.χ. καμένο μοτέρ .

----------


## σιαγιοργε

αυτός είναι ο πυκνότης ?

----------


## σιαγιοργε

ο πυκνότης είναι αυτός στην φωτογραφία?

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Αυτός νομίζω είναι ο αντιπαρασιτικος πυκνωτής , αν από το εξωτερικό καλώδιο    κουμπώνει αυτό το βαρελάκι , τότε είναι ο  αντιπαρασιτικος , για πυκνωτή λειτουργίας του μοτέρ πρέπει να κοιτάξεις πιο χαμηλά . Γιατί δεν τσεκαρεις μήπως έχει σπάσει το μαγνητακι της ταχογεννητριας ( στην άκρη του μοτέρ)

Στάλθηκε από το FS8032 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## σιαγιοργε

όχι δεν περνάει το καλώδιο ρεύματος. Σήμερα το άνοιξα από πίσω και το σήκωσα δεν βρήκα πυκνωτή στο μοτέρ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στο μοτέρ αναφέρει για πυκνωτή 18μF και τέτοιος πρέπει να υπάρχει αν ψάξεις καλά .
Τώρα στην φωτό #12 να ακούσουμε γνώμες / αν ήταν αντιπαρασιτικός θα έπρεπε να βρίσκαμε ώς συνηθίζεται 3 καλώδια ή και 5 .(ένα από αυτά η* εσωτερική* γείωση άσχετα αν ο πυκνωτής τυχαίνει μεταλλικός που μπορεί να υποθέτουμε ότι είναι το ίδιο πράγμα αλλά δεν είναι?) .
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?I...m=464&so=2&l=1
Βλέποντας την άσπρη φισέτα της παροχής καλώδιου ήταν σε άλλη θέση και πιθανά βιδωμένη στο τοίχωμα (πιθανόν υπήρχε αντιπαρασιτικός και τώρα ένας διάολος ξέρει τι έγινε εδώ ) 
Εάν πράγματι τα 2 μαύρα καλώδια που βγαίνουν παράλληλα της παροχής και πηγαίνουν πράγματι σε αυτό που δείχνει η φωτογραφία ως "αντιπαρασιτικός" θα ήθελα να μάθω σε ποιους άλλους δεν αρέσει . Κάτι βρωμάει εδώ .

Άσχετο μπορείς να δώσεις μια φωτό που να δείχνει την εξωτερική τροχαλία τυμπάνου του κάδου ?

----------


## σιαγιοργε

(Άσχετο μπορείς να δώσεις μια φωτό που να δείχνει την εξωτερική τροχαλία τυμπάνου του κάδου ? ) τι εννοείτε?
υπάρχει δηλαδή περίπτωση να έχει αφαιρεθεί ο πυκνωτής του μοτέρ ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> υπάρχει δηλαδή περίπτωση να έχει αφαιρεθεί ο πυκνωτής του μοτέρ ?


Σε κάθε πλυντήριο θα δεις έναν αντιπαρασιτικό στην είσοδο της παροχής ρεύματος / θα δεις και έναν πυκνωτή για το μοτέρ / όταν λες ότι δεν βλέπεις άλλον πυκνωτή πέραν αυτού της φωτογραφίας στο #12 δημιουργείται σύγχυση

----------


## σιαγιοργε

τι να πω δεν βλέπω άλλο στο μοτέρ κοντά

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι στο μοτέρ κοντά / μπορεί να είναι στο πάτωμα δίπλα στα αμορτισέρ .

----------


## σιαγιοργε

το κοίταξα δεν είδα κάτι

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τότε στο #12 είναι πυκνωτής του μοτέρ 18μF.

----------


## σιαγιοργε

δίπλα από την αντίσταση?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> δίπλα από την αντίσταση?


 :Lol:  δίπλα στην αντίσταση είναι αισθητήρας θερμοστάτη .
Ο πυκνωτής του μοτέρ είπαμε είναι στο #12 . Απλά επειδή δεν έχει στοιχεία επάνω του δες και από πίσω από τον πυκνωτή (που δεν φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία ) αν πράγματι αναφέρει 18μF (εκτός ρεύματος )

----------


## σιαγιοργε

άρα δηλαδή το πλυντήριο έχει έναν πυκνωτή?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> άρα δηλαδή το πλυντήριο έχει έναν πυκνωτή?


Εσύ δεν μας το επιβεβαίωσες αυτό? . Από πλευράς μου ο πυκνωτής στο #12 λογικά είναι του μοτέρ διότι χωρίς αυτόν το μοτέρ δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει . 
Δεν απαντάς και σε απλές ερωτήσεις για το αν αναφέρει κάποια στοιχεία επάνω του ο πυκνωτής . Ή άλλες λεπτομέρειες ότι δηλαδή δεν έχεις κάνει κάποια παρέμβαση από την ημέρα που χάλασε και μετά . (επομένως έτσι ήταν και έτσι δούλευε πριν με την διαφορά ότι τώρα πιθανόν έχει ελαττωματικό πυκνωτή) .
Άλλοι το επιβεβαιώνουν με καπασιτόμετρα και άλλοι τον αλλάζουν καρφί χωρίς πολύ συζήτηση μιας που είναι φθηνός .

----------


## σιαγιοργε

άνοιξα το καπάκι ξεβίδωσα και έβγαλα φωτογραφία τον πυκνωτή και ανακάλυψα αυτόν στην άλλη φωτογραφία . Ελπίζω να είναι αυτός

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ωραία , τώρα βρέθηκες μονότερμα και τετ α τετ με τον τερματοφύλακα , βλέπεις με την αλλαγή του πυκνωτή 18μF αν πάει σωστά η περιστροφή στις αργές στροφές , εάν τραντάζεται στο στύψιμο αλλάζεις και τα αμορτισέρ .
Εξέτασε εσωτερικά το λάστιχο πόρτας μήπως είναι τρύπιο .

----------


## σιαγιοργε

αύριο θα αγοράσω ανταλλακτικό πυκνωτή ναι σε ένα σημείο ψηλά είναι σχισμένο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το λάστιχο θα το αλλάξεις αφού πρώτα δεις ότι δεν τραντάζεται στο στύψιμο (να μην το ξανακόψει) μπάλωσε το προσωρινά

----------


## σιαγιοργε

αγόρασα σήμερα πυκνωτή 6 ευρό τον σύνδεσα και το έβαλα να κάνει ένα ξέβγαλμα πετούσε το πλυντήριο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το "πετούσε" έχει στους αναγνώστες 2 έννοιες (πάει καλά) (πάει κατά διαόλου στο τράνταγμα ) αν το 2ο αλλάζεις αμορτισέρ με τα ίδια στοιχεία που αναφέρει επάνω στα αμορτισέρ .

----------


## σιαγιοργε

πηγαινε  πολύ καλά θα το δοκιμάσω το βράδυ με ρούχα να δω εάν αλλαξω τα αμορτισέρ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Θα χρειαστείς όργανο ελέγχου μέτρησης  κραδασμών 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZzPmExwZto

----------


## σιαγιοργε

στο πλυντήριο εχτές έβαλα να πλυθούν πετσέτες και όταν έφτασε να κάνει το στύψιμο τραντάχτηκε ο κάδος άρα πάω για αμορτισέρ .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τότε άλλαξε τα .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNzJ3JYuRVE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-E7lmy1owk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mh8uJxEIDc4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1YVS9-wBhU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Mg89X97dUY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KT-mCJhAl8I

----------


## σιαγιοργε

λοιπον σήμερα αλλαξα τα αμορτισέρ έβαλα ρούχα κανονικό φορτίο (μια φόρμα και 3 μακό μπλούζες) το γυρνάω να κάνει στύψιμο με στεγνά ρούχα ήταν οκ . Έπειτα βάζω ένα προγραμμα κανονικά και μόλις πηρε νερό ο κάδος δεν γυρνούσε καθόλου ήταν ακούνητος. Μετα το έβαλα στο στιψιμο και έκανε τούς ίδιους κραδασμούς με πριν . τι πρέπει να κάνω τώρα ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Έπειτα βάζω ένα προγραμμα κανονικά και μόλις πηρε νερό ο κάδος δεν γυρνούσε καθόλου ήταν ακούνητος.


επειδή έχει και επιλογή θερμοστάτη θερμοκρασίας , περίμενες να ζεσταθεί το νερό? προτού να το δεις να γυρίζει στις αργές στροφές (δεν αποσαφηνίζεις αν λειτουργούν οι αργές στροφές).



> Μετα το έβαλα στο στιψιμο και έκανε τούς ίδιους κραδασμούς με πριν .


Είσαι απόλυτα σίγουρος ότι δεν φταίνε τα ρουλεμάν ή το τύμπανο γυρίζει παράκεντρα?

----------


## σιαγιοργε

τελικά είχε φύγει ένα καλώδιο από τον χρονοδιακοπτη κατα την μεταφορά για την
αλαγή των αμορτισέρ.

----------

